# RCI Cancels our May Confirmation to Austria



## Jwerking (Feb 10, 2006)

I just found out tonight that RCI cancelled our May 20, 2006 exchange to the Austrian Mountains because something about the unit being repossessed and no longer available to RCI.  This was done supposedly 4 days ago - but RCI never notified us.  I assume they just reinstated the original search because we matched something for a diff date and this is how I found out about the cancellation.

Of course, there is no one to talk to in Customer Service because they only work banker's hrs from Mon- Friday.

Has this happened to anyone before?  What can I expect from RCI?  Probably not too much considering it is only 3 mos away.

Man am I bummed out- what a way to ruin my weekend.  Any suggestions for places to look for rentals?

Joyce

They canceled the week because of some problem with repossession of the unit by the resort so that it is no longer available for exchange.  I was told tonight that this was done 4 days ago, but no one in RCI called to inform us and no one is available to speak to in Customer Service until Monday.  So what will RCI do for us?


----------



## gmarine (Feb 10, 2006)

Jwerking said:
			
		

> I just found out tonight that RCI cancelled our May 20, 2006 exchange to the Austrian Mountains because something about the unit being repossessed and no longer available to RCI.  This was done supposedly 4 days ago - but RCI never notified us.  I assume they just reinstated the original search because we matched something for a diff date and this is how I found out about the cancellation.
> 
> Of course, there is no one to talk to in Customer Service because they only work banker's hrs from Mon- Friday.
> 
> ...



There have been several posts about RCI cancelling exchanges recently. It hasnt happened to me but if it did I would be furious. RCI should do everything possible to get you another unit. Make sure you make a lot of noise, but do it politely when you talk to RCI.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2006)

They'll assign you a specialist, but it doesn't mean there will necessarily be a resolution, though often there is. I had a 2007 confirmation cancelled last September that isn't replaced yet - it may never be, hard to know. I hear from the specialist about once every 2 months that he's still looking but hasn't found something yet. It has happened to me twice now... I just bought air tickets for an upcoming trip, and had to pause, wondering whether it might happen again.

They do reinstate the original search and don't necessarily contact you right away, but would get to it, sooner or later...


----------



## philemer (Feb 11, 2006)

I had the same thing happen 2 yrs. ago for the Banff area. Call on Monday and ask to speak to a supervisor/specialist. They WILL find you something in the area or at least give you some viable options. I was given a unit in another t/s about 10 miles away & it was a better deal for us. As the kids say, "s**t happens". 

Phil


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 11, 2006)

This is becoming a disturbingly more common problem with RCI, and sometimes the victim has discovered the same weeks being offered by RCI as rentals after the cancellation.

It is another reason we should all be encouraging our resorts to promote use of the independent exchange companies.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 11, 2006)

*Which resort?*



			
				Jwerking said:
			
		

> I just found out tonight that RCI cancelled our May 20, 2006 exchange to the Austrian Mountains because something about the unit being repossessed and no longer available to RCI.




I've been looking into RCI resorts in Austria also.  How disappointing that there is one less to choose from.  Could you let us know which resort so I can take it off my wish list?

Thanks!


----------



## boyblue (Feb 11, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> This is becoming a disturbingly more common problem with RCI, and sometimes the victim has discovered the same weeks being offered by RCI as rentals after the cancellation.
> 
> It is another reason we should all be encouraging our resorts to promote use of the independent exchange companies.



Caro,
Are you blaming RCI for someone's financial problems?

Thanks for noticing that Phil


----------



## philemer (Feb 11, 2006)

abbekit said:
			
		

> I've been looking into RCI resorts in Austria also.  How disappointing that there is one less to choose from.  Could you let us know which resort so I can take it off my wish list?
> 
> Thanks!



The OP said the 'unit' was in repossesion, not the resort. If this is true couldn't the resort & RCI just switch the OP to another unit? Unless they are fully booked for that week of course. Suspicious.

Phil


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 11, 2006)

RCI's excuses in previous cancellation situations have proven to be bogus.  Is there any reason, from that experience, to be certain that this one is legit????




			
				boyblue said:
			
		

> Caro,
> Are you blaming RCI for someone's financial problems?
> 
> Thanks for noticing that Phil


----------



## boyblue (Feb 11, 2006)

On the one hand you accuse RCI of petty thievery and on the other hand you trust them with your timeshare deposit.  What’s it gonna be Petty thieves or legit trading company.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 11, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> The OP said the 'unit' was in repossesion, not the resort. If this is true couldn't the resort & RCI just switch the OP to another unit? Unless they are fully booked for that week of course. Suspicious.
> 
> Phil



I don't know what is going on - maybe the statement was that the week was repossessed by the resort - meaning just that they made a mistake and there is not a unit available for whatever reason - but they do NOT need to tell me why.  I have another unit there for the same week in a studio.

I emailed the resort - Mondi-Holiday Grundlsee - to ask about a rental and they stated that they were fully booked and could not offer me anything.  They offered to put an extra bed in the studio for 10 euros per night - gee- $12 for a cot.  Not very fair to me. I cannot imagine 3 of us in a studio.

It is unlikely RCI is going to find us anything in the area - it is only 3 months away and I cannot go somewhere else.  My airfares are paid for. 

Customer service is miserable at RCI and this situation attests to it.  The first VC I spoke to was totally incompetent.  She insisted that I cancelled it after talking to the first supervisor, told me that it was repossessed after talking to the second supervisor, and told me that I should receive written confirmation of the cancellation in a few days - so that should resolve my problem.  She did not appear to have any understanding that I no longer had a vacation.  After my insistence that they had ruined my vacation and I demanded to speak to a supervisor, she finally found one to talk to me.  Makes you wonder about the RCI supervisors.  Doesn't anyone there care about customer service anymore.

Joyce


----------



## Walt (Feb 11, 2006)

*I had 2 weeks Cancelled in 6 months.*

Hi Joyce

I had 2 weeks cancelled in the last 6 months.  The good news was that both vacation weeks were 9 months or more away and I did get replacements. 

What I did not like was having the VC say to me that I cancelled and then when I said "I did not," the VC said "How do we know you did not cancel?" They don't believe we are telling the truth and then they don't know or lie about the reason why the weeks were cancelled.

The problem is that the VC appear to not have the facts or lie about why the weeks were cancelled.  First, I cancelled, then the resort was closed, and then the Resort was sold and is no longer a timeshare Resort.  (Walton Hall is still on line with RCI as a timeshare Resort.)  The 2nd Resort was the Worldmark Windsor.  First I cancelled, then all of the 2 bedroom needed some major repair (the Resort is 2 or 3 years old and I was there last October and everything was great), then is was a matter of changing from a Friday check in to a Sat. check in.

The only person you need to talk to is the RCI Specialist that will handle your case.  Walton Hall was cancelled in August and I finally got a replacement for our June 24, 2006 week on Jan. 16.  The Specialist seemed to be honest with me about my chances for a replacement.  She also said that my spacebank week now had the maxium trade value. If something would become available I would get it.  So it took some time, but I think I got a good replacement for a 2 bedroom at Walton Hall in a 3 bedroom at Barnsdale. 

I also stayed at Mondi-Holiday Grundlsee, 2 times.  The first time Grundlsee gave us a Studio instead of a 1 bedroom that we had reserved. I would not want to have 3 Adults stay in a Studio. It was very small.  RCI returned the exchange fee but that was before Cendant.


Walt


----------



## Lee B (Feb 11, 2006)

When you make a deposit to RCI, they are supposed to contact the resort to verify your ownership in good standing, then the resort records the deposit of your interval into the RCI spacebank and therefore unavailable to you or anybody else.

Either RCI failed to do the verification or the resort did not really investigate the depositor's good standing until 3 months before the interval begins, then told RCI the bad news.  Without knowing anything, I would guess that RCI did their job and the resort did not.  RCI does this all day every day, but the resort may have had a junior person on duty or their bookkeeping regarding owner defaulting is woefully behind or not available to the person who talks to RCI.

If the resort failed to do its job, RCI probably gave them a good talking to.  This won't help the OP, but should minimize it happening again at that resort.  If RCI was at fault, you likely will not hear them admit it.


----------



## TravelSFO (Feb 12, 2006)

If RCI can't find you a suitable replacement, it would only be fair that they compensate you to rent comparable accomodations.  

Given the size of Cendant, it is hard to believe there isn't a way for them to get a steep discount through some partner hotel or resort.


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 12, 2006)

Lee B said:
			
		

> Either RCI failed to do the verification or the resort did not really investigate the depositor's good standing until 3 months before the interval begins, then told RCI the bad news.  Without knowing anything, I would guess that RCI did their job and the resort did not.  RCI does this all day every day, but the resort may have had a junior person on duty or their bookkeeping regarding owner defaulting is woefully behind or not available to the person who talks to RCI.



RCI needs to enforce the contract terms they have with member resorts
or update the terms to avoid these problems in the future.
Once a resort verifies a Deposit to RCI they need to be held accountable if they latter claim the un is not available.
If it's RCI that is making these mistakes they need to take the responsibility
and find the member a like replacement.
Timeshare owners have enough to deal with just making a exchange and setting up there Airfare and rental car. RCI seems to take the stance that no matter the rules your exchange can be cancelled at anytime and for any unknown reason and you the member must suffer the consequences.
With policies like these why even take the chanch using RCI and having your vacation ruined and loss of money spent non-refundable airfare?
Hotel and condo rentals are starting to look like a safer option.


----------



## Walt (Feb 12, 2006)

*Why are the spacebanking restrictions so one sided?*



			
				JEFF H said:
			
		

> RCI needs to enforce the contract terms they have with member resorts
> or update the terms to avoid these problems in the future.
> 
> Once a resort verifies a Deposit to RCI they need to be held accountable if they latter claim the un is not available.
> ...



First of all, I don't think you will ever get RCI to admit any responsibility.  I think if you read any of Madge's remarks about responsiblity, she has been very consistent in saying that RCI has no responsibility toward the membership.  

Look at my post to Madge.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15908

_"I had another week cancelled by RCI. I really think you need to have the RCI member sign a cancellation notice before you cancel a confirmed Exchange. 

When the VC can say *that I cancelled or my wife cancelled without any proof it is just wrong. And then you have the nerve to say I can not get it back because it is my word against RCI's word * that I cancelled is also just wrong." _ 

Madge would not even address the fact that the VC implied that I was lying.

Madge said, * "If a Guide truly did make an error in canceling an exchange, our Exchange Specialists or supervisors can help to try and replace the unit."*

It has been my experience in dealing with RCI, that if RCI in error would have cancelled a confirmed trade in error that they would not correct the error. 

When the VC said I cancelled the exchange, I said " I did not and I  want my exchange back." The VC said "It was already given to some one else."  I said " Get it back."  The VC said, "They can not do that, because that would cause that person to be upset."  

As you can see in Madge's remark that they just won't correct their error by giving back your Exchange.

And my 2nd Point is:

I find it very strange that when we give RCI our week by spacebanking it,* IT IS FINAL. *  it is theirs to do whatever they want with it.

Yet, their contact with the resorts *do not * seem to carry the same restrictions!

Walt


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 12, 2006)

.... or RCI decided they could make more money renting the week...

If the resort verified the week to RCI, then RCI should insist the resort make it good.  It is as simple as that.





			
				Lee B said:
			
		

> When you make a deposit to RCI, they are supposed to contact the resort to verify your ownership in good standing, then the resort records the deposit of your interval into the RCI spacebank and therefore unavailable to you or anybody else.
> 
> Either RCI failed to do the verification or the resort did not really investigate the depositor's good standing until 3 months before the interval begins, then told RCI the bad news.  Without knowing anything, I would guess that RCI did their job and the resort did not.  RCI does this all day every day, but the resort may have had a junior person on duty or their bookkeeping regarding owner defaulting is woefully behind or not available to the person who talks to RCI.
> 
> If the resort failed to do its job, RCI probably gave them a good talking to.  This won't help the OP, but should minimize it happening again at that resort.  If RCI was at fault, you likely will not hear them admit it.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 12, 2006)

TravelSFO said:
			
		

> If RCI can't find you a suitable replacement, it would only be fair that they compensate you to rent comparable accomodations.
> 
> Given the size of Cendant, it is hard to believe there isn't a way for them to get a steep discount through some partner hotel or resort.



This is exactly what the UK office of DAE did in one situation on the OBX I am aware of.  One of their British members had an exchange into a week at an OBX resort.  After Hurricane Isabel, both RCI and DAE allowed members to continue to bank weeks while the resorts were closed.  At one resort, all but one of the units reopened on a certain date, but DAE mistakenly confirmed an exchange into the unit that was not reopened.  They sourced a rental of a unit at another resort as a replacement for their member at DAE's expense.  Fortunately, they got another deposit of the same week in a unit that was open at the original resort before they had to pay out for the rental, but the fact that they were ready willing and able to rent a replacement says a lot for the customer service of DAE.

It seems reasonable that a much larger company like RCI could do so too if they wanted to.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 12, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> On the one hand you accuse RCI of petty thievery and on the other hand you trust them with your timeshare deposit.  What’s it gonna be Petty thieves or legit trading company.



I have for a long time objected to the rental policies of RCI as being a huge conflict of interest that created a motive to misuse exchange deposits.  The Weeks exchange mechanism, without this conflict of interest, is a great exchange mechanism.  Indeed, before they got into points and rentals, RCI had created the best timeshare exchange system there has ever been out there.  It's a shame that they are now deliberately flying it into the ground.

The problem is that when one has their fingers in the till, the are likely to have their thumb on the scales as well.

Also, the scale of what is going on can hardly be called ''petty''  The Seasons chain in their newsletter where they announced they were jumping to II and let RCI have it with both barrells, which was in the early stages of the RCI rentals, before many of the outlets were even set up, they said RCI was taking hundreds of thousands of weeks out of the exchange bank to rent out.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 12, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> I have for a long time objected to the rental policies of RCI as being a huge conflict of interest that created a motive to misuse exchange deposits.  The Weeks exchange mechanism, without this conflict of interest, is a great exchange mechanism.  Indeed, before they got into points and rentals, RCI had created the best timeshare exchange system there has ever been out there.  It's a shame that they are now deliberately flying it into the ground.
> 
> The problem is that when one has their fingers in the till, the are likely to have their thumb on the scales as well.
> 
> Also, the scale of what is going on can hardly be called ''petty''  The Seasons chain in their newsletter where they announced they were jumping to II and let RCI have it with both barrells, which was in the early stages of the RCI rentals, before many of the outlets were even set up, they said RCI was taking hundreds of thousands of weeks out of the exchange bank to rent out.



You know until the rental policy directly affects you - one discounts whether RCI is indeed renting weeks that their members deposit.  I would like to think that they are an ethical company and not doing this with RCI weeks deposited or points deposited.  The only reason i could see them having a justification for doing this is to recoup some revenue for misc. left over days from the points inventory - but should only be done at the last minute.  

I am an auditor and now with Sarbanes-Oxley and emphasis on the importance of internal controls in companies,  I would think that their financial statement audit annually should address such items as the proper use of deposited weeks.  But then I do not work in the private sector - so could be naive in this regard.  In the public sector, you would certainly get written up.  I would love to do an audit of this - do you think RCI will let me- LOL!

Will have to wait until tomorrow and see if I can get this "special VC" to contact me so I can at least discuss my options.  I have been checking private rentals all weekend online - so thank goodness there are some reasonable options.

Joyce


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 12, 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> Hi Joyce
> 
> I had 2 weeks cancelled in the last 6 months.  The good news was that both vacation weeks were 9 months or more away and I did get replacements.
> 
> ...



Wow, Walt, 2 weeks cancelled, you hit the jackpot.  You will probably enjoy Barnsdale more anyway - we stayed at Walton Hall a few summers ago.  I was not impressed, but it was ok.  The staff was not at all helpful and you had to pay extra to use their leisure center with the pool.  

Be sure to purchase the British Heritiage Pass while you are there- esp in the countryside - very cost beneficial.  I have written about it in other posts.

Have you ever been to Mondi-Holiday Bellevue: it is about  50 km sw of Grundslee - this may be an option.  

Also, have found some reasonable private rentals just about 30 km south of Salzburg.  This would allow us to visit the sites in Salzburg and enjoy the mountain area as well.  Although, do you know if it is really mountain/village  like that close to Salzburg?  Any advice or info would be appreciated, since I have never been to Austria and do not know what to expect.

Joyce


----------



## Walt (Feb 13, 2006)

*Possible rentals?*



			
				Jwerking said:
			
		

> Wow, Walt, 2 weeks cancelled, you hit the jackpot.  You will probably enjoy Barnsdale more anyway - we stayed at Walton Hall a few summers ago.  I was not impressed, but it was ok.  The staff was not at all helpful and you had to pay extra to use their leisure center with the pool.
> 
> Be sure to purchase the British Heritiage Pass while you are there- esp in the countryside - very cost beneficial.  I have written about it in other posts.
> 
> ...



We were at the Mondi-Holiday Bellevue.  While it is nice, I like Grundlsee best.  Since the cancellation was at Grundlsee, why not ask RCI to have Mondi-Holiday come up with a replacement Resort.  I would not think all of the Mondi-Holiday Resorts are sold out during this time period.

Pictures of Mondi-Holiday Bellevue Resort and things we saw there.

http://photobucket.com/albums/e83/tennisWalt/

We did see Venice on a day trip while at the Bellevue.

We have been at 4 of the Resorts.  This would be my ranking using the Resort and the location in the ranking.  But I liked them all and would go back to anyone of them.

1) Grundlsee
2) Oberstaufen
3) Bellevue
4) Mittefels

I checked II and It appears that Alpen Sporthotel-St. Johann was many units available in May.

I don't have anything spacebanked to check with RCI.

I also would not think renting would be a problem at this time of the year if you can not get an Exchange.  When I looked at the rental rates several years ago the weekly rate was near the cost of the Exchange fee plus the MF of my home Resort.  ($650-$700)

Walt


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 13, 2006)

If I were looking for a resort in Austria in the vacinity of Salzburg, my first choice would be Schloss Grubhof.


----------



## philemer (Feb 13, 2006)

Joyce,
Did you ever get connected with a Specialist?

Phil


----------



## Loes (Feb 14, 2006)

It is quite possible that the resort is fully booked this week because 25. May is the start of the festival of daffodils in Grundlsee. Must be very nice with decorated boats etc. A Google search with the words Narzissenfest and Grundlsee will give you more info. 
Ferienclub Grundlsee is a relatively large resort to European standards (about 200 units) so there is a good chance that RCI will get a cancelled week. 

I would only book a private rental on the very last minute. As already said, May is low season in Austria, so apart from Grundlsee, where there is the festival, you will find lots of rental apartments in Salzburgerland. Even in summerseason you can find available apartments last minute. They are only fully booked during some ski season weeks.
Salzburg has mountains around, but if you go a bit more south you will find higher and more impressive mountains. Try the Dachsteinarea: Radstadt or Schladming, about 80 kms from Salzburg. Also the Pongau area is nice: St. Johann im Pongau would be a good choice. You could also go a bit more west to Tirol: Kitzbuhel and Kirchberg are relatively large towns in that area with probably some more entertainment. Nice mountains and not too far from Salzburg (as well as Innsbruck) too. All these villages wil have plenty of accommodation, just go to the website of the local tourist information and most times you will find all apartments listed. Call or e-mail the tourist information the week before departure and ask which apartments are still available.

Loes.


----------



## Walt (Feb 14, 2006)

*Some very good ideas!*



			
				Loes said:
			
		

> It is quite possible that the resort is fully booked this week because 25. May is the start of the festival of daffodils in Grundlsee. Must be very nice with decorated boats etc. A Google search with the words Narzissenfest and Grundlsee will give you more info.
> Ferienclub Grundlsee is a relatively large resort to European standards (about 200 units) so there is a good chance that RCI will get a cancelled week.
> 
> I would only book a private rental on the very last minute. As already said, May is low season in Austria, so apart from Grundlsee, where there is the festival, you will find lots of rental apartments in Salzburgerland. Even in summerseason you can find available apartments last minute. They are only fully booked during some ski season weeks.
> ...



Hi Loes,

You had some very good ideas.  We stayed in Kitzbuhel on our way to Bad Gastein for 1 night.  This is a very petty Ski Village.  We also enjoyed going to the top of the Grossglockner.

Walt   

http://www.grossglockner.com/

I also have pictures of the Grossglockner here.

http://photobucket.com/albums/e83/tennisWalt/


----------



## palmowner (Feb 14, 2006)

*What about II in same situation*

Hi All,

I own a timeshare managed via II which I did deposit earlier but yet to make an exchange. Did any of you ever had a similiar, better or worst experience with II while making an exchange??


----------



## gmarine (Feb 14, 2006)

palmowner said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I own a timeshare managed via II which I did deposit earlier but yet to make an exchange. Did any of you ever had a similiar, better or worst experience with II while making an exchange??



I assume you mean you own a timeshare that uses II as its exchange company. II doesnt have anything to do with management at resorts.

I have been with II for over 11 years with over 40 exchanges. Havent had any cancelled by II. 
I know it has happened to some TUG members but I think much less often that to RCI members.


----------



## palmowner (Feb 14, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> I assume you mean you own a timeshare that uses II as its exchange company. II doesnt have anything to do with management at resorts.
> 
> I have been with II for over 11 years with over 40 exchanges. Havent had any cancelled by II.
> I know it has happened to some TUG members but I think much less often that to RCI members.



Thants excatly what I meant.. sorry about the lingo as I am newbie to both timesharing as well as this forum..

Thanks.


----------



## Elli (Feb 14, 2006)

Walt, I enjoyed your pictures.  You were lucky you had such clear skies at Grossglockner.  What month did you go?


----------



## Walt (Feb 14, 2006)

*September Trip*



			
				Elli said:
			
		

> Walt, I enjoyed your pictures.  You were lucky you had such clear skies at Grossglockner.  What month did you go?



We were in Austria and Germany in September.  We usually have great weather in September on our trips to Europe.  It is a nice time of the year in Europe.  

Walt


----------



## ValHam (Feb 14, 2006)

RCI cancelled my week in Cancun two weeks before I was suppose to go - they
cancelled a Christmas and New Years week at the Casa Maya - They didn't call - I noticed it on line - anyway, they said it was because of hurricane damage - anyway, a specialist  did find another unit for me - However the stress was too much - I could of ended up in Cancun with no timeshare exchange.  It took the specialist around a week - a week of pure stress for me - I had phoned R.C.I. one month before I was confirmed to reconfirm that the Casa Maya was o.k. - America West had cancelled my flight because of the hurricane - I had to buy a very costly last minute seats to Cancun - this was after checking and rechecking with R.C.I. that Casa Maya was o.k.  They assured me it was o.k. I hope this does not happen again to me


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 15, 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> We were at the Mondi-Holiday Bellevue. While it is nice, I like Grundlsee best. Since the cancellation was at Grundlsee, why not ask RCI to have Mondi-Holiday come up with a replacement Resort. I would not think all of the Mondi-Holiday Resorts are sold out during this time period.
> 
> Pictures of Mondi-Holiday Bellevue Resort and things we saw there.
> 
> ...


Walt, I love your photos!  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 15, 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> We were at the Mondi-Holiday Bellevue.  While it is nice, I like Grundlsee best.  Since the cancellation was at Grundlsee, why not ask RCI to have Mondi-Holiday come up with a replacement Resort.  I would not think all of the Mondi-Holiday Resorts are sold out during this time period.
> 
> Pictures of Mondi-Holiday Bellevue Resort and things we saw there.
> 
> ...



Walt:

Great pictures - I am excited.  I did decide to rent the week at Bellevue - it was $600 and the same price as giving up my week plus exchange fee.  It is unfortunately about 4 1/2 hrs back to Vienna - where we are flying out of to get to Copenhagen for the rest of our vacation.  With hindsight, we should of just stayed in the area and gone to Venice (timeshare exchange or not).

SO you really did a day trip to Venice from the resort?  I do understand there are express trains to Venice and Salzburg.  Was this one of the pre-arranged trips available thru the hotel?  A bus trip or train trip?  How long of a day and was it worth it - meaning did you spend enough time in Venice to make it worthwhile??  May be our opportunity - as we always wanted to do Venice.

Also, Bellevue looks nice.  Is there a murphy bed in the LR?  Good, since one of us will have to sleep there since I now only have 1 unit instead of 2.

If we go to Venice, for sure, we will skip Salzburg, but it looks beautiful also.  But after a week in Vienna, I will perhaps have seen enough of historical Austrian historical structures.  Just like my recent 3 month work assignment in the UK, all the cathedrals started to look the same.  

Joyce


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 15, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> Joyce,
> Did you ever get connected with a Specialist?
> 
> Phil



Not really.  No specialist from RCI ever called me. (Supposely, 2 emails over the weekend were sent to this Department for them to contact me about my problem.)  I called at about lunch time on Monday EST, as suggested by the RCI supervisor I spoke to on the weekend because they work 9-5 and always have MOnday morning staff meetings.

After much persistence speaking to ordinary VCs, I finally got thru to a Supervisor.  She would not connect me to a Specialists - generally stated that there was no such Dept, but she could help me.  She did find me a 1 br at Schloss Grubhof, that Carolinian mentioned.  But I had decided on renting by then, since it did not cost me any more to do so and I was stuck with a 1 br anyway wherever I went.  I had some special requests and she granted me some concessions - so I felt like I was compensated.   And she readily admits that RCI should have called me immediately to notify me and work with me - which they did not do.

JOyce


----------



## BeantownFlyer (Mar 10, 2006)

The T&C do obligate RCI to use its best efforts to find you replacement accomodations:

_If a Confirmation is received by a Member and is
subsequently not able to be honored for any
reason, including, but not limited to, the
unavailability of an applicable accommodation at
an Affiliated Resort due to, among other reasons
and by way of example and not limitation,
continued or unauthorized use and occupancy
by an occupant or overbooking, RCI will use its
best efforts to locate and provide such Member
an equivalent and alternative accommodation
located within the same geographic vicinity and
RCI shall have no additional liability to the
Member._

Note that while RCI has limited their liability to finding equivalent accomodations, they have not limited it to what is available in their inventory.  Since they must use their "best efforts" I read this as including the obligation to go out and pay to rent you the space if it is available on the market.  I certainly hope I never face this situation, but I can assure you if I do, it will be RCI's headache, and not mine!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 10, 2006)

BeantownFlyer said:
			
		

> Since they must use their "best efforts" I read this as including the obligation to go out and pay to rent you the space if it is available on the market.


I can tell you they will absolutely not do this. On my first cancellation, there was rental space available and I asked them to just pay for the rental. My "specialist" told me "We don't do that." That one was ultimately resolved by finding another week for same dates at same resort. (My second cancellation still has not been resolved.)


----------



## BeantownFlyer (Mar 10, 2006)

Get sued a few times and they'll do it - or change their terms and conditions.


----------



## Walt (Mar 11, 2006)

*Day Trip to Venice*



			
				Jwerking said:
			
		

> Walt:
> 
> Great pictures - I am excited.  I did decide to rent the week at Bellevue - it was $600 and the same price as giving up my week plus exchange fee.  It is unfortunately about 4 1/2 hrs back to Vienna - where we are flying out of to get to Copenhagen for the rest of our vacation.  With hindsight, we should of just stayed in the area and gone to Venice (timeshare exchange or not).
> 
> ...



Hi Joyce,

Sorry about not getting back to sooner.  I missed this post.  

You can drive to Salzburg and be back to Bellevue in a day.  Don't miss Salzburg.

Yes, we did do a day trip to Venice from the Resort.  The bus picked us up in front of the Resort (about 5:00 am)and drove to a train station where everyone got on, including the bus.  We then went through the Mountain instead of around. (timesaver)  Once through, we got off the train and drove the rest of the way to Venice.  We got to Venice about 10:00 am.  As I recall, we were able to spend about 5 to 6 hours there.  We need to get back to the Train Station on this side of the Mountain to catch the last train for the night. I think we go back just before midnight.  It was a long day but I would do it again.  

If you have any question email me.  I also am working on a report of this trip with links to the things we saw. 

We stayed in a 1 bedroom and there was a murphy bed in the LR.

There is a Ski House up from the Resort that is used to have an Alpine Night with Austrian food and entertainment night.  I also enjoyed this night.

Walt


----------



## Leturno (Mar 11, 2006)

*RCI recently changed their insurance on cancelations*

To update this thread, you may want to look in ASK RCI and in the Exchange forums for the threads on RCI's cancelation policies and the new RCI travel insurance for exchanges. I think it directly effects what has been discussed in this thread.

Scott


----------

